# comme s'il eût été / eut été / avait été / était - comme si + mode & temps (subjonctif plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur…)



## Thomas1

Bonjour, 

_Puis il prit encore des choux, des carottes, des oignons jusqu'à ce que son assiette fût pleine, et l'ayant posée sur la table, il s'assit devant, coupa le bouilli en quatre parts et dîna comme s'il eût été chez lui.
_http://www.hs-augsburg.de/~harsch/gallica/Chronologie/19siecle/Maupassant/mau_h_va.html
Est-ce que _comme s'il eût été chez lui_ pourrait être remplacé par _comme s'il était chez lui_ ?
Est-ce que la signification serait la même ? Sinon quelle est la différence ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est un subjonctif plus-que-parfait à valeur conditionnelle. En d'autres termes, _comme s'il eût été chez lui = __comme s'il *avait été* chez lui_.


----------



## Ploupinet

Comme l'a dit MC, il manque une notion d'hypothèse si tu laisses un imparfait de l'indicatif.
A noter que la version en plus-que-parfait serait la plus spontanée à l'oral !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Est-ce que _comme s'il eût été chez lui_ pourrait être remplacé par _comme s'il était chez lui_ ?


 
Deux hypothèses m'apparaissent immédiatement : 

* une faute de frappe pour « comme s'il eut été chez lui » car, aujourd'hui, on construit _*si*_ avec l'indicatif : tu as ainsi la réponse à ta question => on remplacerait par « comme s'il était / avait été / eut été chez lui ».

Mais une autre édition de Maupassant donne la même orthographe (*eût*) ; il faut donc chercher du côté de la seconde hypothèse :

* une construction archaïque de _*si*_ avec le conditionnel passé deuxième forme. L'exemple le plus connu en est le célèbre « Le nez de Cléopâtre : s'il eût été plus long ... » de Pascal.


Maupassant étant parfaitement au fait de la grammaire contemporaine et passée, c'est cette explication qu'il faut retenir.

_Comme l'ont dit ceux qui ont été plus rapides que moi !_


----------



## yoppyy

[…]

Dans la phrase "à peine eut-il terminé sa phrase, qu'il fourra la lettre dans son plastron en regardant autour de lui comme s'il eût/eut craint que quelqu'un ne l'ait vu" comment devrais-je accorder le eut ?

autre exemple - il chevaucha à viva allure comme s'il eut/eût été poursuivi par un troupeau de gnous.

est-ce qu'on doit toujours utiliser le subjonctif après "comme", par exemple : comme s'il eût été mourant ??

[…]

gros merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## itka

yoppyy said:


> comment devrais-je accorder le eut ? Que veux-tu dire ? Comment tu dois l'écrire ?


Ce n'est le subjonctif qu'en *apparence. 
*Le subjonctif plus-que-parfait et le conditionnel passé 2e forme ont la même conjugaison, mais ce n'est pas le même mode. 
Dans tes exemples, c'est un conditionnel.

Euh... la suite s'adresse aux forumeurs francophones !
Arrivée à ce stade, je suis prise d'un doute métaphysique !
Depuis quand met-on un conditionnel après _"comme si"_ ? 
Pourtant, il ne peut pas s'agir d'autre chose. Si je transpose le tout à la 1re personne du pluriel, c'est bien _"eussions"_ qui convient (et non le passé antérieur _eûmes_) :
_"Nous regardâmes autour de nous comme si nous eussions craint que quelqu'un ne nous ait vus".
_Qu'est-ce que j'oublie comme règle ? Le conditionnel passé ne fonctionnerait pas comme le présent ? Je crois bien que je ne m'en étais jamais aperçue... et mon Grevisse qui m'est inaccessible ! Hum... Les grammairiens francophones, j'ai besoin de vos lumières ... 

[…]


----------



## Fred_C

itka said:


> Arrivée à ce stade, je suis prise d'un doute métaphysique !
> Depuis quand met-on un conditionnel après _"comme si"_ ?
> Pourtant, il ne peut pas s'agir d'autre chose. Si je transpose le tout à la 1re personne du pluriel, c'est bien _"eussions"_ qui convient (et non le passé antérieur _eûmes_) :
> _"Nous regardâmes autour de nous comme si nous eussions craint que quelqu'un ne nous ait vus".
> _



 Facile !
Le conditionnel passé deuxième forme n'existe pas. Il s'agit d'une invention moderne de grammairien.
En réalité, c'est bel et bien un imparfait du subjonctif.
Avant que le conditionnel n'existe, on utilisait l'imparfait du subjonctif à la place dans la proposition principale. (comme en latin)
On utilisait aussi l'imparfait du subjonctif dans les propositions conditionnelles introduites par si.

Depuis l'invention du conditionnel, on peut l'utiliser à la place de l'imparfait du subjonctif dans la proposition principale (c'est le conditionnel normal), mais on n'est pas tenu de faire ce remplacement si on a un conditionnel passé, et on peut laisser l'imparfait du subjonctif (ou plutôt le plus-que-parfait). C'est ce t emploi du plus-que-parfait du subjonctif que les grammairiens ont appelé le conditionnel passé deuxième forme.

Quant à la proposition conditionnelle introduite par si, on remplace presque toujours l'imparfait du subjonctif par l'imparfait de l'indicatif. Mais ce n'est pas non plus obligatoire, et on peut aussi très bien laisser l'imparfait du subjonctif. (Et dans ce cas, on ne l'appelle _*pas*_ conditionnel deuxième forme.)


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas un conditionnel ni un subjonctif imparfait, mais bien un subjonctif *plus-que-parfait* (sauf pour l'exemple _fût-il_…). Selon Grevisse :


> Lorsqu’il s’agit du passé, la langue littéraire admet le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif, soit à la fois après _si_ et pour le verbe principal, soit pour l’un des deux seulement.


----------



## mn6

Bonjour !

Voici le petit truc très simple proposé par le "dictionnaire des difficultés de la langue française" (Thomas, edition Larousse, p.50)

Pour savoir sans analyse si, dans une phrase, on doit écrire 'eut' ou 'eût', il suffit de changer le singulier en pluriel ('eût' fait 'eussent'; 'eut' fait 'eurent') : 'Quel est celui qui eût osé faire cela?' ('Quels sont ceux qui eussent osé...'). 'Il n'eut pas plutôt dîné qu'il se coucha' ('Ils n'eurent pas ...'). 'Autrement ils n'eût pas accepté' ('Autrement ils n'eussent pas accepté'). 'Il eut beau jeu de se taire' ('Ils eurent...').

Cela semble simple, non ?

Bonnes conjugaisons

mn6


----------



## hamlet

Dans la phrase "Ses sourcils étaient fins comme si on les eût tracés à la plume", je me demande s'il faut employer le subjonctif p-q-p ou le passé antérieur. Je dirais que c'est le subjonctif mais j'ai un doute car si on transpose au présent ça donnerait: "ses sourcils sont fins comme si on les avait tracés à la plume". Et donc ça resterait de l'indicatif.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Hamlet.

Seuls le passé antérieur ou le plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif sont possibles dans cette phrase.


----------



## Maître Capello

Perdu ! 

Dans les propositions conditionnelles, c'est bien le subjonctif plus-que-parfait qui peut s'employer dans la langue littéraire en lieu et place du plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif.

_comme si on les *eût tracés* à la plume_ 
_comme si on les *eut tracés* à la plume_


----------



## Logospreference-1

Alors pardon, vous m'apprenez quelque chose ; je n'avais jamais remarqué cette sorte d'exception aux règles habituelles entre modes subjonctif et indicatif. On introduirait donc dans ce cas une nuance d'incertitude ou d'improbabilité ? Cela concerne-t-il toutes les conditionnelles ou seulement celles introduites par _comme si_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela concerne toutes les propositions conditionnelles, qu'elles commencent par _si_ ou _comme si_.

_Je fusse tombée s'il ne m'eût tenue._ (Rochefort, _Repos du guerrier_)
_S'il fût venu, je l'aurais su._ (_Littré_)
_ Sage s'il eût remis une légère offense._ (La Fontaine, _Fables_)

Voir également cette page de la BDL où l'on trouve les deux exemples suivants :

_Si j'eusse compris ce qu'elle voulait dire, j'eusse réagi tout autrement._
_Si le film eût été plus court, il eût probablement été moins bon._


----------



## Roméo31

1. Oui, mais cela appartient à la langue soutenue (comme vous l'avez évoqué auparavant en écrivant que ce subj. PQP peut s'employer dans la langue littéraire).

En effet, je souligne que*, dans la langue ordinaire,  les propositions conditionnelles introduites par si se mettent à l'indicatif*. Ex. :_ Si *j'avais eu *beau temps, je serais parti.
_
2. En présence d'une telle proposition, lorsque la condition et la conséquence se situent dans le passé et que la condition est présentée comme irréelle ou improbable (si la condition est simple >>> indicatif ; v. ex. précédent), on a* quatre possibilités *:
_a) Si + PQP de l'ind. + verbe principal au condit. passé. _Ex. : _Si je n'avais pas été moi, j'aurais voulu être vous._
b)_ V_erbe principal au subj. PQP + si + subj. PQP. Ex. _: __Je fusse tombée s’il ne m’eût tenue  _(Christiane Rochefort).      
c)_ Si_ + PQP de l'ind. + verbe principal au subj. PQP. Ex. : _Si j’avais eu son adresse, je l’eusse mise à la torture _(_id.)._
d) S_i _+ subj. PQP + condit. passé. Ex. : _S’il fût venu, je l’aurais su _(Littré).
Les trois derniers ex. sont tirés du_ Bon usage._
Le premier ex. relève de la langue ordinaire ; *les trois autres, du registre soutenu.*


----------



## Logospreference-1

Mais aucune des phrases avec un _si + subjonctif_ n'a un indicatif dans la principale, contrairement aux deux cas qui nous sont soumis avec _comme si_ (message #1 de Thomas1 et message #10 d'Hamlet). J'ai eu la même réaction qu'Ikta en son message #6. 

Avec _si_ tout seul, la condition qui suit peut soit se réaliser, soit ne pas se réaliser. C'est bien la notion à la base de la phrase conditionnelle en français. Même quand nous connaissons le résultat, nous faisons dans la principale comme s'il ne nous était pas encore connu.

Avec _comme si_, c'est très particulier de mon point de vue, car à la fois, avec _si_, nous envisageons une condition et à la fois, avec _comme_, nous admettons qu'elle n'est pas réalisée. Mais j'admets que le passé antérieur après _comme si_ fait problème, j'aurais dû le voir.


----------



## Roméo31

Itka a écrit :



> Depuis quand met-on un conditionnel après _"comme si"_ ?



1° *Dans la langue littéraire, on peut légitimement avoir un subj. PQP ayant une valeur de condit. passé après "comme si" *(cf. _Le bon usage_) : 



> La proposition introduite par  *comme si   *est d’ordinaire à l’indicatif imparfait ou plus-que-parfait ; dans la langue littéraire, elle peut être au subjonctif plus-que-parfait à valeur de conditionnel passé. [...]  "         Ils discutaient maintenant comme si la vieille femme n’*eût* pas été présente"             (Mauriac).



2° *On peut même avoir, parfois, toujours dans la langue littéraire, un conditionnel pur et simple après si :*
_"C’est comme si elle ne *pourrait* plus jamais parler"_ (Le Clézio). _Elle [= l’action] semble suspendue et vouée à une détresse ou à un espoir sans limites, comme si, quoi qu’il advienne, il y* aurait *toujours, plus loin, une étendue et un temps hors de toute appréciation _(André Dhôtel).


----------



## hamlet

Ne serait-il pas plus juste, dans certains cas, d'accepter que même les plus (ou moins) grands écrivains font des fautes aussi?

Edit: j'écrivais cela par rapport au dernier message, sans avoir vu les plusieurs réponses à ma question, plus haut, pour lesquelles je vous remercie. Arrive-t-on à un consensus en faveur du subj. pqp après "comme si"?

Je ne sais pas pour vous mais la phrase du Clézio que cite Roméo31 ne me semble pas très heureuse. Elle fait tout à fait sens logiquement mais...


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> Mais aucune des phrases avec un _si + subjonctif_ n'a un indicatif dans la principale, contrairement aux deux cas qui nous sont soumis avec _comme si_ (message #1 de Thomas1 et message #10 d'Hamlet). […]
> Avec _comme si_, c'est très particulier de mon point de vue, car à la fois, avec _si_, nous envisageons une condition et à la fois, avec _comme_, nous admettons qu'elle n'est pas réalisée.


Effectivement, contrairement à une proposition conditionnelle irréelle introduite uniquement par _si_, la principale n'est pas forcément au conditionnel passé si la conditionnelle est introduite par _comme si_. Il s'agit en effet plus d'une comparaison que d'une hypothèse.



> La proposition introduite par  _*comme si   *_est d’ordinaire à  l’indicatif imparfait ou plus-que-parfait ; dans la langue littéraire,  elle peut être au subjonctif plus-que-parfait à valeur de conditionnel  passé.
> (source : _Le Bon Usage_, § 1155, c, 2º)


Pour une fois, je ne suis pas entièrement d'accord avec Grevisse et Goosse. Si ce subjonctif plus-que-parfait après _comme si_ est bien légitime dans la langue littéraire, je ne dirais en revanche pas qu'il ait valeur de conditionnel passé. On ne peut en effet en principe *pas* remplacer ce subjonctif par un conditionnel.

_Ses sourcils étaient fins *comme si* on les *eût tracés* à la plume._ 
_Ses sourcils étaient fins *comme si* on les *avait tracés* à la plume._ 
_Ses sourcils étaient fins *comme si* on les aurait tracés à la plume._ 

À bien noter que je n'ai pas dit que le conditionnel n'était jamais possible après _comme si_, mais il ne l'est pas dans l'exemple qui précède.

On pourrait en revanche mettre un conditionnel présent à valeur de futur hypothétique comme dans l'exemple de Le Clézio :

_C'est *comme si* elle ne *pourrait* __plus jamais parler_. 

Ce n'est toutefois pas un usage réservé à la langue littéraire contrairement à ce que dit Roméo. Bien plus, c'est plutôt une tournure en marge des règles grammaticales strictes.


----------



## hamlet

Si vous me permettez d'ajouter un nouvel exemple: "Il ouvrait de temps en temps la bouche comme s'il voulût parler"

Est-ce correct? Dans vos précédents posts, vous ne parlez que du subj. pqp après "comme si".


----------

